# Coconut Oil and TTC



## abemom2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Someone posted on another thread once that because of Coconut Oil's properties she doesn't recommend using it when TTC.

Is this a fact? Can it prevent conception?

Please clarify.

Thank you, Ana


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

I can't imagine why CO would be bad for TTC??? So I can't really give an answer one way or the other, but I did find this, maybe it will help-

http://www.thevirgincoconutoil.com/a...?articleid=217


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

All I've ever heard was peppermint oil as it causes contractions which can induce early miscarriage.


----------



## abemom2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you for the link. I'm just wondering if anyone else thinks that the CO isn't great, or if was just a personal opinion of someone.

Thanks again, Ana


----------

